# How to recover a stolen Tesla.



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Tesla Model 3 owner cleverly outsmarts worst thieves ever with mobile app features

_"My phone app has the ability to slow down the car and also mess with it a bit, so I was able to put the windows down, beep the horn and basically screw with them as they were driving it," explained Brett._​​_Brett's plan worked like a charm. The thieves hurriedly left her Model 3 after being told that authorities were on the way, abandoning their attempt to steal the vehicle. It was evident Brett successfully threw the thieves off their game as *one of the men literally left a driver's license inside the Model 3*._​


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

garsh said:


> _*one of the men literally left a driver's license inside the Model 3*._


no worse than leaving the key card in the tesla in the first place.


----------



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

I hate to be a downer but this story has some suspicious content. For example, a purse left in a car? That might explain having a keycard. Also, "open/close the roof" doesn't make sense. Like many other 'faked' Tesla stories, it just doesn't make sense.

Bob Wilson


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

bwilson4web said:


> I hate to be a downer but this story has some suspicious content. For example, a purse left in a car? That might explain having a keycard. Also, "open/close the roof" doesn't make sense. Like many other 'faked' Tesla stories, it just doesn't make sense.
> 
> Bob Wilson


the article says "Tesla gives owners the ability to open/close the roof" it doesn't say this particular owner used that app feature (that obviously isnt available on the three). it is on the S with the operable sunroof.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

yep, @MelindaV that is how i read the discrepancy between the roof comment about the app capabilities and the model3.

however ... if the car reported an alarm i would think that a window or something had been forced. if the key card was in the car enabling the thieves to drive the car, then would the door not be unlocked? I know, the card has to be tapped on the console - however that means finding the card in the purse. or the owner leaving the card on the console.

I find it more likely that someone would snatch and grab the valuables (the purse) and leave. or leave after finding no ignition to hotwire. Not look about for a keycard to use which someone would have stored in their purse. or stick around at all.

And who takes their license out of their pocket ever unless renewing or when it is requested for ID? why would it just be "left behind"?

I'm still suspicious that there is more to this than we initially see.


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

So how were the thieves told the police were on the way? And also, in what Tesla app can you control the media?


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

Needsdecaf said:


> So how were the thieves told the police were on the way? And also, in what Tesla app can you control the media?


For these 2 items, I had wondered that since the owner was nearby, if her phone could have connected by Bluetooth. Although that is supposed to be possible only if the phone is in the car, we've had lots of instances at our house where Bluetooth connects to a phone outside the car. And when it first connects, it starts playing music from my phone. Then if she used her friend's phone to send herself a text, the text could have been delivered to the car. Just a possibility, although I generally think this story has been embellished a bit.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Bigriver said:


> ...although I generally think this story has been embellished a bit.


 Tell me it ain't so??


----------

